# Aire Tributary 14 foot raft $2500 OBO (raft only)



## katiew7 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi All,
We've upgraded the raft and are selling this 14 foot Aire Tributary. No patches or leaks, great boat, just moving on. Here's a link to the listing, which includes photos. 


https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/65688849


Located in Salt Lake City.
RAFT ONLY, no other equipment included. $2500 OBO, willing to negotiate.
Thanks!
Katie


----------

